# Exo Terra Glass Terrarium help please



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

I have an Exo Terra 60 x 45 x 60 Glass Terrarium with the Exo Terra background on 2 sides to stop some day light getting in. I am having a problem with crickets climbing up the background and hiding on the top or sitting behind the background so my Leo's can no get to them. I have already found one outside the Terrarium and the wife is not happy (I can understand where she is coming from). What are people’s thoughts / experience on the Exo Terra Glass Terrarium? And any thoughts on how to stop the crickets from getting out, the crickets are only small so can fit through most gaps.

Help please, and thank you


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i hate the backing in the exoterras, i also had an issue with crickets getting behind it and then a couple of tomatoe frogs i had got sick. the crickets were eating the backing and then being eaten by the frogs, it killed both tomatoe frogs.
i tear it out the minute i buy an exoterra it gives the tank extra space too.


----------



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

So what do you use for a background?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

put some expanding foam in the gaps.

And lol why have you got leo's in an exo terra thats size?


----------



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

This it the size I was told to get from the pet shops I visited. What size would you recommend?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

lol bloody pet shops, half of them give out crap advice.

The tank you have is fine for leo's but its really tall for them, they dont need a tank that big at all lol.

Something like a 12x18x12 will do for a single leo, they dont realy need height you see


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

oh btw that is in inches ^^^^^^


----------



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

What expanding foam do you recommend? Could you use Silicon Sealer? Would I have to take the Loes out due to the smell?

60 x 45 x 60 is centermeters


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Just some non toxic expanding foam from b&q or homebase etc...

and yes you can use silicon sealer.
You would have to take the leo out for a while due to the fumes, but if you use silicon sealer it wont take long to dry and 'de-fume'

obviously i cant ell you exactly how long it will take for the product you use for the fumes to clear lol


----------



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you for the help, B&Q tonight then.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i had an exo terra glass viv for frogs too, and had loads of escaped crickets  I ended up selling it for a fiver on a car boot - it was crap!


----------



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

Where were they geting out???


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

its the back, there are gaps at the back of the backgrounds, and at the top of the viv at the back there are little bits that slide open or closed, if they are open crix climb up the poly background and out the top.

no need to sell it for a 5er just had to slide ther bits across and no more escaped crix


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

With regard to the leos in an exo terra, its not the best enclosure, you will want a 36x12x12 for 2 adult leos, and they dont take too long to get that size. thats inches by the way.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

the sliding covers were all closed but they still got out


----------



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

I have just put Black insulation tape all over the out side of the filling every crack so the only way out is the very small crack in the glass doors.

I’m also thinking of cutting down the background so it about 3 inches from the top, 1: so the crickets can not climb out and 2: so my Leos do not climb and squeeze in-between the background and the wire mesh.

 
:bash: This how I feel right now


----------



## moogy123456 (Jun 30, 2008)

As strange as t seems, but crickets love the aroma of KFC, and Macs, as well as subway, so try not eat to near to the vevarium.
You could also try putting a sock on your hand before you feed them, so you dont transfer any smells of your hands.


----------



## moogy123456 (Jun 30, 2008)

obviously only joking


----------



## anna2008 (Jun 26, 2008)

personally i wound get anything that was made by exo terra as anything that ive had its either broken or it doesnt serve its perpose properly i think all exo terra stuff has design faults and they all know about it and still sell to people .
so my word of advice for anyone wanting to buy anyhting i would either go for zoomed or JBL company they are great ive never had any propblems with either company


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

hi, I have few exoterras which I keep frogs in and this is the steps I do to prevent escapees

1. If livefood is smaller than the mesh I remove it and relpace it with finer mesh. easy to do as you just pull out the rubber, put new mesh on and squeese rubber back in.

2. If not too much ventilation needed then id get a piece of glass or plastic cut so fits snug onto mesh section, doesnt have to be all the sections

3. silicone up the two vents at the back.

4. Either remove the background completely OR if not then I stuff material down the 2 gaps on the back of backing and then put some silicone down the gaps, at the top, and along the top between the backing and the plastic roof to prevent any smaller crickets hiding.

Aquarium silicone is best as has less chemicals in and the fumes arent as strong as reg silicone. 

Hope this helps


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

just a question.

exo terra do do 2 vivs of 40 x 40 x 60
not sure which figure is depth etc..lol.. but is yours the one that is 60 wide rather than 60 in height?
i keep PDF's in some and anoles in another.

i found that if you block the holes off at the top back with a bit of tissue this will stop crickets.

although theres no stopping fruitflys as they can just go through the slits in the vent at the front


----------



## xlilyxx (Jun 30, 2008)

The back is a nightmare my Gekko just sits and stares at the crickets sat on top laughting at her :yeahright:


----------



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

I don’t know what to do now, I was going to use Aquarium silicone to fill all the gaps but do not know if I should just take it out!!!!

If I was to take it out any ideas what I could use as a background???

Thank you


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

my girlfriend uses a couple of these exo terra vivs, she tapes the background to the outside of the tank useing electrical tape.. they are glass vivs afterall so you can still see the background just crickets cant eat it or hide behind it! 
Owen


----------



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

Why did i not think of that .... :bash:

Thank you...


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

philofbof said:


> Why did i not think of that .... :bash:
> 
> Thank you...



yeh, i was surprised no1 else on this thread suggested such a simple solution... everyone just overcomplicates it with silicone and expanding foam :S


----------



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

moogy123456 said:


> As strange as t seems, but crickets love the aroma of KFC, and Macs, as well as subway, so try not eat to near to the vevarium.
> You could also try putting a sock on your hand before you feed them, so you dont transfer any smells of your hands.


This guy is a Tool, who works in my office, and he's Bald! And has a wig.:bash:


----------

